# minn kota 40 lbs thrust



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Middle of page, What is Amp Draw, shows you how to calculate average battery run times...

http://www.minn-kota.com/Minn-Kota-faq/Minn_Kota_FAQ.htm



> What is Amp Draw?
> 
> • Amp draw is the measurement of electrical current drawn from a storage battery (or battery), while the trolling motor is being operated at maximum speed.
> • Minn Kota 's published amp draw figures represent actual on the water conditions (with all of the motor 's wiring, switches and circuitry in the electrical system as the test measurement is taken).
> ...


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Group 24 Interstate Deep cycle 1.5 Hrs

40 Pound riptide WFO 

Dave


----------



## iwannagheenoe (Jun 28, 2007)

thanks brett. i apologize for the double post


----------



## Eric_S (Mar 17, 2009)

> Group 24 Interstate Deep cycle 1.5 Hrs
> 
> 40 Pound riptide WFO
> 
> Dave


Interstate... :

What is with them sponsoring this site, now?


----------



## admin (Nov 8, 2005)

For advertising inquiries contact [email protected].


----------



## Eric_S (Mar 17, 2009)

> For advertising inquiries contact [email protected].


I'm not here to spam the site. 

To be frank, I will be leaving Batteries Plus next week to go back to school. I don't really care either way.

It just seemed a little...fishy...that they would sponsor the site after my joining. Coincidence, I'm sure. Still odd...


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Yes, because it's all about you...  ;D

We run multiple advertising campaigns from multiple companies. We try to stay true to the outdoors, boating and angling community. Some ads, like the one you mention, come from an outdoors media outlet we have contracted with. 

Management.


----------



## Eric_S (Mar 17, 2009)

> Yes, because it's all about you...   ;D


I wasn't being serious. I figured that such was the case.


----------

